# Bird wont go to sleep at night!



## flicker

My bird is keeping me up at night. She starts skreeching and banging the cage doors from the time I turn off my lights to go to sleep. But the most annoying thing is when she pulls the bars that make up her cage together and releases them to make a loud pinging sound. Iv'e tried to move her out of my bedroom, but then she either gets louder or she starts sounding all pitiful and I feel badly about kicking her out. How do I stop her? She is taken out to play every day and I WON'T take her out at 10 or 11 o' clock at night. Not happening. Please help! She's driving me crazy!!


----------



## SandyR

Do you cover up her cage?


----------



## aspire5532

i agree do u cove the cage up a freind of mine has two parrots in his bedroom and one has to be covered up early with a thick cover other wise it will be up all night and at first light will go mad if he see light :smilewinkgrin: , ive heard that putting a cover over the cage at least a hour before going to bed to give it enought time to settle down 
hope it helps


----------



## SandyR

Yep this works for me. I have a sun conure and they are very noisy birds. I cover him up very early at 7pm so he is quiet by the time the kids go to bed and we uncover him about 7am in the morning and apart from a little cheep as I walk past he is silent (most of the time).


----------



## flicker

yes i do cover her cage.


----------



## SandyR

It sounds like she wants attention from you. 

Is the bedroom the only place you can put her cage or is this the main room you tend to live in yourself. I only ask as if I put my conure in my bedroom I would hardly be with him only at night but your situation is probably different. If you can have her in the room your mostly in yourself this may make her feel more satisfied during the day and them happier at night. Parrots like to be around the action and have company all the time. I even leave a radio on when I have to pop out. 

The only other thing is have you tried to leave her uncovered. Maybe she hates the cover?


----------



## flicker

thank you! I'll try that. maybe I can get some sleep!


----------



## Marshmellow105

Did this help? How did you get her quiet in the end?


----------



## M.R Drake

maybe it will more useful if you tell us what kind of bird you have there..


----------



## Missyx

On the other hand, she may have night frights which parrots are prone to.


----------



## Paul Dunham

You do know birds don't sleep the way we do?? They rest.. They've evolved to be constantly aware of their surroundings because of predators.. Birds roosting in a bush are not asleep.. Is the room she's in pitch darkness?? Most birds are quiet when it's pitch black..(excluding nocturnal birds that is)..


----------

